# فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر 

 ونســــيـــت 

انــــك انت كــــل البشــــــــــــــــر 

مشيــــــت كتيــــــر 

وتهـــــــــت كتيــــــــــــــــر 

وفى آخر الطريـــــق

 اصبحــــت انـــــــا وحيـــــد

 وفي وسط همــــى

 ملقيتــــــش غــــيرك ربـــى

 صرخت وقلت ارحمنــى

 انقذنــى من حزنـــــى 

وفي وسط همى 

سمعت صوت.....

صوت من بعيد 

 بينادى ويقول تعالى ....

.تعالى يا بنى الحبـيب 

ولأمتى هتفضل بعيد

 ما كنت على كتفى سعيد


----------



## Michael (15 ديسمبر 2005)

حلوة قوى 
بس اعتقد ام دى ممكن تكون ترنيمة اكثر من صلاة


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

جميلة اوى الصلاة دى يا كيرو

ربنا معاك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ليم مايكل وجومانة


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

كويسه خالص يا كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا صديقى انطون


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

صلاه رااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

امين

مرسي على صلاة الطيبة 
مودتي​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

*
صلاه جمييييييييله ومؤثرة ولو انى حسيتها زى الشعر
فاسمحلى اصلى معاك برضه
​*
*جايالك بكل همومى 
وعارفه انك هتسمعنى يا يسوعى

يعنى هو انا ليا مين غيرك
وهروح لمين انا ابنك حبيبك

سامحنى لضعفاتى ياربى 
واغفرلى اخطائى من دلوقتى

عايز اطهر وابقى انسان جديد
ولا رجوع للخطيه اكيد

انا كرهت الخطيه 
دمرت كل حاجه فيا حلوة

مبقتش عايزة غيرك يا يسوعى
راجعلك وانا تايب اقبل رجوعى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*




> سمعت صوت.....
> 
> صوت من بعيد
> 
> ...


*هلليلويا... طوبى لمن يسمع صوت الرب ويلبي الدعوة...*
*الرب يباركك...*
*تأمل رائع...*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فى قلوب البشـــــــــــر ونسيت !!!!!!!!!!*

طلبه رائعه جدا 

شكرا ليكم


----------

